# GA15DE or GA16DE



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Which one you recommend for Nissan B12?

GA15DE









GA16DE









Urgent response required.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Installation will be about the same no matter which one you pick, so you mind as well go for the 1.6L.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

@smj999smj another guy yesterday told me that go for QG15 or QG18 but my mechanic is saying that QG is very complicated engine and I need to replace wiring, suspension as well for that engine.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the QG motors; the seem to have a lot of issues blowing head gaskets. I'm not really sure what kind of performance you are trying to obtain. B12's did come with the GA16i from the factory, so installing a GA16DE wouldn't be too hard. You'll still have to swap over the ECM and wiring harness to make it work. There are turbo kits for the GA16DE if you want to push a bit more power out of it, but I'm not sure how expensive they are to get in your country. In the USA, the go for around $1500 US, last time I checked. The SR-series engines have even more power potential, but would be a little more work fitting than the GA16DE.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for your help @smj999smj I have decided to go for GA16DE finally. 

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

@smj999smj can you also help me with tyre/rim size for Nissan B12?
What is the maximum size we can use in b12?

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't answer that one for you.


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Its ok, i m going to start a new thread.

Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthkevin89 (Mar 1, 2016)

qamar_pakistan said:


> Thanks for your help @smj999smj I have decided to go for GA16DE finally.
> 
> Sent from my QMobile i12 using Tapatalk


Have you used it yet? If so, please write a short review about it!


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Nope @ruthkevin89 I put the QG18DE in my B12 and its awesome.

Sent from my Z12 using Tapatalk


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Here it is










Sent from my Z12 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthkevin89 (Mar 1, 2016)

qamar_pakistan said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, look at it quite fascinating, I love it!: x


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeh it just sit in the bay so nicely and its power is also awesome.

Sent from my Z12 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Which gearbox did you used? And what are the parts need to complete the swap?


----------



## qamar_pakistan (Sep 27, 2015)

Nick1 said:


> Which gearbox did you used? And what are the parts need to complete the swap?


RS5F70A I used with it. Little modification done at mounting side nothing else.

By the way I m now planning to reswap it again with another QG18DE Black Top manual drive. Lets hope for the best.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

